# problem with tracing out on a tajima Tmex



## cbnldy (Jul 17, 2015)

I just bought a used '03 TMEX, and I can't get the monograms I designed in Monogram Wizard to stitch out the correct size on the Tajima. I made several sizes to test it when I saw there was a problem and they all stitch out at about 6 x 6. I have wracked my brain, checked the parameters, reformatted the files, and just can't seem to get the design to trace or stitch out as large as it's supposed to be (12" x 12"). Has anyone had this problem? Even my tech is stumped.


----------



## dgeorge (Jan 30, 2011)

Try to install again the machine software !


----------



## cbnldy (Jul 17, 2015)

Actually, I did do that along with upgrading to a higher version, and it hasn't made a difference. I have the needlehead tech even stumped. I wondered if it could possibly be in the floppy drive but I've done other designs with no problem that come from other companies. I'm only having the issue with MW.


----------



## dgeorge (Jan 30, 2011)

Tajima machines use DST file.
If you will load an DST file in to machine memory ,and sew it,must have an good embroidery


----------



## cbnldy (Jul 17, 2015)

These are in dst files when I upload them on to the floppys. I don't put designs into the memory but just stitch them off the floppy b/c I don't want the memory clogged with designs I don't use frequently.


----------

